# Cheap PH pen. Which one?



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 11, 2015)

I wanna buy a PH pen and a lot of people say the cheap china ones are ok.
Does anyone have experience with a good in exspensive PH pen?

Is the Red or yellow on better from china? So many choices
Thanks Stank


----------



## Joe420Camel (Jan 11, 2015)

I'm using [ame]http://www.amazon.com/Oakton-EcoTestr-Waterproof-Tester-Range/dp/B004G8PWAU/ref=lp_393271011_1_4?s=industrial&ie=UTF8&qid=1421030984&sr=1-4[/ame] for a little over a year with no problems.
not the cheapest but not the most expensive either 
:48:


----------



## Lesso (Jan 12, 2015)

Dr meter on amazon. Get the one with temperature compensation. 20 bucks...had mine for a year and its spot on.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 12, 2015)

LOL--I was going to recommend the one that Joe recommended.  I got one last summer and have been quite happy with it.  I have never had much luck with the cheap ones from China.  After as relatively short time, I find you cannot calibrate them.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jan 12, 2015)

Bluelab is my favorite pen but it is expensive. However, right now I have been using a Hanna for a while and as long as I keep it in a 4.0 solution when not using it, it stays dead on calibration. The Hanna is comparable in price to the ones above. The yellow Milwaukee pens, I have never had much luck with them. Have to calibrate every time and then not sure they read true.


----------



## Hackerman (Jan 12, 2015)

I killed 3 of the cheapo models before I bought a nice BlueLab.

Every time I killed a cheapo, it was 30 to 50 bucks for a new one. Now that I have the BlueLab, if I destroy a probe, I can buy a new probe for the cost of one of the cheapo meters and still have a quality meter.

Plus, I agree with HP, even though I calibrated almost every time I used it, I was never sure it was reading just right.

Love my Blue Lab for under $200.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 12, 2015)

Blue lab is $120
The oakton local is $90 

I had a used bluelab and liked it but was still wonky took it back. 
They sell the blue lab combo PH pen and EC pen $179


----------



## Hackerman (Jan 12, 2015)

000StankDank000 said:


> They sell the blue lab combo PH pen and EC pen $179



That's the one I got. I just tied the EC to the meter and I have never used it. I love the pH probe. Small enough to fit in the jugs. 

And, like I said, if I mess up and dry it out, the probe itself is replaceable for about $50. The price of a cheapo. Now and then I stick it in the 7.0 solution and it bangs right on 7.0 every time. Only calibrated it twice since I bought it.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 12, 2015)

Hackerman the one I am talking about is 2 seperate pens. Not like a wall mount with wires and probes.
Do you have the pen style or wall mount?
I'm confused. I am definitely buying a PH pen on pay day


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 12, 2015)

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1421124688.850049.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1421124697.309395.jpg


Which one? I was talking the 2 pen styles but the other one looks better


----------



## Hackerman (Jan 13, 2015)

I have the first one. The Blue Lab Combo Meter. Oddly enough I got it at the local hydro store for just under $200. Not a bad price for a retail store.


----------



## Joe420Camel (Jan 13, 2015)

well lookie thare ... same BNC connection on the Ph probe as my nutradip continuous unit.  Interesting. 

:48:


----------

